# boobs



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

With the activity in the love thread I think it'd be interesting/fun to ask this question again...

So what size breasts would you like to fondle most?
If you're a girl and not into girls, what size would you want?
If you're a guy and not into girls, ignore the thread... I guess...

Non-nude pics totally welcome (I think)!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My ex had 36DD boobs. To me, they were absolutely perfect. I'd like something like those in the future.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> My ex had 36DD boobs. To me, they were absolutely perfect. I'd like something like those in the future.


Not my personal preference but I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> My ex had 36DD boobs. To me, they were absolutely perfect. *I'd like something like those in the future.*


I know a guy in San Francisco who can hook you up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I sure did word that badly. 

I'd like to experience a lady with nice jugs such as those again in the future.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

why isn't the poll public

anything from average up is great


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Im more of an ass man so the titties don't matter to me, As long as she ain't got no mosquito bites we in bidness


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

obby said:


> why isn't the poll public


Dunno, I don't want to log in :lol. Screencap?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Smaller than average/Average for me. Not a fan of oversized tit's at all.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Spoiler:  Chicks with 10/10 breasts





























That is all.


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

I tend to prefer women on the pétite side, particularly Koreans and other East Asians, so I'd typically go for smaller than average.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

More pictures, please.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is 10/10 for me.



Spoiler















:homer


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I like em huge, so voted large.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Size doesn't bother me (as long as it's not completely flat, has to be SOMETHING to work with) as much as how they look. Big boobs are fine as long as they're not big droopy bastards when unleashed from the bra. I'm also not a fan of dark nipples, they repulse me for some irrational reason (not a race thing, I mean on white women before anyone starts ¬¬).


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Large.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I like them average, bigger than average, and some large. Heres a few of my favorites


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

I like small, well-shaped breasts. Big A's to small B's.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Used to not be much of a tit guy, once I met my fiance that all changed. DD is the way to go, & of course the chocolate complexion is the GOAT.










(Y)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know, Average I guess? Don't really care cause..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

These


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Farnham the Drunk said:


> Used to not be much of a tit guy, once I met my fiance that all changed. DD is the way to go, & of course the chocolate complexion is the GOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn. (Y)
I'm sure she appreciates you posting her pic on Wrestling Forum for all of our enjoyment. :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Never dated less than a DD, so bigger than average for me, all day


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I went bigger than average, but also picked Large (can also go average but its all about preference right ). It all depends some girls look very hot (depending on there body) with large boobs I am a sucker sometimes for boobs makes a girl looks just hot (depending on what shes wearing).


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Shape is more important to me than size. For example I'd take smaller, perkier boobs over larger droopy ones.

But if I had to pick a size I'd say from average to slightly above average.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I actually favor chest sizes over an ass, so it's pretty damn important. If it's less than a C, I struggle to really take the woman seriously, DD and up is much more preferable. :datass


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gotta be honest, kind of shocked FAKE didn't have more votes.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mhirn3 said:


> Gotta be honest, kind of shocked FAKE didn't have more votes.


I almost did, brah.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I chose average and smaller than average. I've seen girls with small boobs but banging bodies to measure up.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

C or bigger. There is a slight exception if Ur 5'1 or so like my old gf was who had a banging ass and big Bs we can work. But most of the girls I have talked to have Ds or DD hell 2 of the girls I know one of them my old picture partner got Es. 

I'm a ass guy too so yea


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I chose average and smaller than average. I've seen girls with small boobs but banging bodies to measure up.


Wagg, if we weren't cool I'd delve deeper into why you prefer that size breast in a female. Something along the lines of puberty and all that. :ann2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> If it's less than a C, I struggle to really take the woman seriously, DD and up is much more preferable. :datass


i find it kind of funny you used the datass smiley :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wagg, if we weren't cool I'd delve deeper into why you prefer that size breast in a female. Something along the lines of puberty and all that. :ann2


I'm in like, every Selena thread. lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Average and bigger than average are perfect, You usually don't have to worry about them hanging once the bra comes off. You may get lucky with large ones if they hold up good, but that's rare.

Sometimes I'm okay with small ones too, if the ass is good. Mostly, I look at the boobs though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Seeing those A and Bs just do it for me.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wagg, if we weren't cool I'd delve deeper into why you prefer that size breast in a female. Something along the lines of puberty and all that. :ann2


I do too. Question me too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't really care about breast size. Anything around average is preferable, even smaller is fine. I don't want some huge, saggy motherfuckers, though. I'm much more of an ass man. A girl with nothing in the way of breasts if fine, but no ass? :kobe


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I'm fine with average and larger than average. I personally don't mind how big a girl's boobs are as long as they aren't giant, looming balloons that stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

non existant. i like it when i have bigger tits then then them.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> non existant. i like it when i have bigger tits then then them.


Caught me off guard, lol'd.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I ticked all of the options.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

obby said:


> i find it kind of funny you used the datass smiley :lol


I know, right? I hesitated over it for a second before hitting send but I've mentally dubbed it the General Perverted Usage Smiley. bama


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

The right boobs to fit the girl, some women wouldn't suit big boobs so I'm not that fussed.

Basically anything other than nonexistent or fake.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I prefer one small boob and one large boob. The best of both worlds.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KLEEBLATT said:


> I ticked all of the options.


:clap


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Any i can get my hands on


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

KLEEBLATT said:


> I ticked all of the options.


Unsure if that's a good or a bad thing... :lol


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I ticked all except non existent and fake.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Large B cups and up work fine. Anything more than and handful is usually a waste.

@KLEEBLATT

While we're on the subject, thanks for the rep. You have great taste.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

While reading this thread, all I could hear in my head was the "We Saw Your Boobs" song from the oscars.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

KLEEBLATT said:


> I ticked all of the options.


Great taste (the pic).

#Admire


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I like kinda small, otherwise they start to sag. 

Hayden Panettiere's is perfect for me, so is she!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Large.

Speaking of tits. I saw a porn movie with a Stephanie McMahon lookalike earlier.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Ever see the Trish stratus look alike one?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

people clicking the non existant option catches me off guard

I mean, flat girls can obviously be hot, but specifically seeking girls with no chest seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

obby said:


> people clicking the non existant option catches me off guard
> 
> I mean, flat girls can obviously be hot, but specifically seeking girls with no chest seems a bit odd to me.


Fetish maybe?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Large.
> 
> Speaking of tits. I saw a porn movie with a Stephanie McMahon lookalike earlier.


Come on, you can't just leave us hanging!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> Come on, you can't just leave us hanging!


This.










for links.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Just google Stephanie McMahon porn lookalike :lelbron


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

^Good advice.

Well that was quite disappointing...looked groce.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bigger than average to large is good, though anything besides non existant works. would prefer small to fakes.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I Perfer ppl like Trish stratus or lita and gianna michaels. A nice combo of a nice ass and big knockers


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> Come on, you can't just leave us hanging!


Sara Stone. 










I think she looks like Steph


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm a fan of most sizes, and to be honest, I'm more of an ass fan. If the girl has a nice looking ass, I'm happy...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Skermac said:


> I like kinda small, otherwise they start to sag.
> 
> Hayden Panettiere's is perfect for me, so is she!


She had a boob job though :hmm:


----------



## Wittie (Aug 7, 2013)

BOOBAHS!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Average to big above average is perfect.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone opting for "smaller than average" or less, has never slept with a woman with big tits, simple as that. Or, of course, is a pedophile. Maybe a little from Column A, a little from Column B...


----------



## Wittie (Aug 7, 2013)

Bigger is better!


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

C or bigger is my standard. But I'm really happy with D or above and pretty perky.. not a fan of big or long areolas or nipples though.

Rootbeer colored nipples lol.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Fru said:


> Anyone opting for "smaller than average" or less, has never slept with a woman with big tits, simple as that. Or, of course, is a pedophile. Maybe a little from Column A, a little from Column B...


Or have insecurities about their height and like small girls :side:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fru said:


> Anyone opting for "smaller than average" or less, has never slept with a woman with big tits, simple as that. Or, of course, is a pedophile. Maybe a little from Column A, a little from Column B...


Oh my Brother, TESTIFY!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I've got the exact size that I want. To me their perfect because they are freaking huge compared to most of my friends yet they don't sag or look sloppy. They stay pretty well put even without a bra/push-up which is good because I DO NOT want saggy/deflated boobs..ever!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

brandiexoxo said:


> Well I've got the exact size that I want. To me their perfect because they are freaking huge compared to most of my friends yet they don't sag or look sloppy. They stay pretty well put even without a bra/push-up which is good because I DO NOT want saggy/deflated boobs..ever!


Ay wut up grl :^>


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Loudness said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This was a great way to spend the last 5 minutes.*


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Big B's to C's are perfect. WTF are you goin to do with huge ass knockers bouncing around in your face? Too much. 

Fun to look at though... :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't matter, boobs are boobs. They're all good.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Easy question to answer . Feel them or suck them or squeeze them or if she into it tittyfuck them


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Last couple girls i've been with have been D's but I like small to midsized boobs more overall, like B or C cup. I'm not really a boob guy.



RyanPelley said:


> Ay wut up grl :^>


Also back off Ryan, WAGG saw her first.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Who got the best boobs in the 2 company's right now?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

AJ, 'cos they're real. I don't think there's real pair of breasts among the KO's.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok well biggest then lol? In both


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

96powerstroker said:


> Who got the best boobs in the 2 company's right now?


Mickie and Layla


----------



## JuanFran666 (Oct 11, 2009)

This kind of boobs are the best, big enough but not gigantic, oh and natural!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

96powerstroker said:


> Who got the best boobs in the 2 company's right now?


AJ Lee and... uhh... I don't watch TNA. So I'll go with mblonde and say they're all fake.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd agree in asses


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This section finally hit its peak.

can't wait for the sexual positions thread next


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We all know your favorite position is you straddling the bottom of a McDonalds Playland tube slide with no pants on Cody you sick fuck.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Someone make a thread on that asap. We need this section to be as disturbing as it can be.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JuanFran666 said:


> This kind of boobs are the best, big enough but not gigantic, oh and natural!


They are nice


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This poll needs a :langston size option :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HayleySabin said:


> Someone make a thread on that asap. We need this section to be as disturbing as it can be.


This forum has you, WAGG and a TNA section. Its disturbing enough.


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

I've never seen a pair of boobs in my life and i'm 22. If I was to see a pair of boobs i'd like them to be small. Never been a fan of really big boobs


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

harry huge ego said:


> I've never seen a pair of boobs in my life and i'm 22. If I was to see a pair of boobs i'd like them to be small. Never been a fan of really big boobs


Lies!! You've had to have seen some on the internet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This forum needs a 18+ section.

...


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> Lies!! You've had to have seen some on the internet.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The internet doesn't count. If anything it's more of a tease which is why I avoid it most of the time


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> This forum needs a 18+ section.
> 
> ...


This.







harry huge ego said:


> That doesn't count.


Why don't you go to a titty bar? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

harry huge ego said:


> I've never seen a pair of boobs in my life and i'm 22. If I was to see a pair of boobs i'd like them to be small. Never been a fan of really big boobs


How is this possible? Have you ever had a GF, you really dont have to be super serious with a girl to see some tits i think. Go to a strip club and youll see a ton, ive never been but hopefully when im in Vegas in a few weeks i'll head to 2 or 3.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

harry huge ego said:


> I've never seen a pair of boobs in my life and i'm 22. If I was to see a pair of boobs i'd like them to be small. Never been a fan of really big boobs


Damn! Get a girlfriend asap dude!!


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> Why don't you go to a titty bar?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I went to a strip club in Sydney back in 2011 out of curiosity. I don't like the sleaziness and the overally pushy attitudes of staff in those places. Plus i'm just not ''into it'' like I said I barely watch porn it just doesn't interest me that much.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> How is this possible? Have you ever had a GF, you really dont have to be super serious with a girl to see some tits i think. Go to a strip club and youll see a ton, ive never been but hopefully when im in Vegas in a few weeks i'll head to 2 or 3.


Make sure you go to a nice one. Nothing worse than going to a strip club with nasty old bitchs. I went with friends and couldn't even pretend to have a good time. As if it wasn't awkward enough I was an 18 year old girl, I just sat twiddling my thumbs the whole time. 40 year old sag bags.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

brandiexoxo said:


> Make sure you go to a nice one. Nothing worse than going to a strip club with nasty old bitchs. I went with friends and couldn't even pretend to have a good time. As if it wasn't awkward enough I was an 18 year old girl, I just sat twiddling my thumbs the whole time. *40 year old sag bags*.....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












I'll look for some good ones, i would imagine the clubs in Vegas wouldn't have Old Hags working the pole.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Average is fine, but bigger than average is always welcome. The last girl I dated had a spectacular rack, just a shame that her personality didn't match. Those were fun few months though.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

harry huge ego said:


> I went to a strip club in Sydney back in 2011 out of curiosity. I don't like the sleaziness and the overally pushy attitudes of staff in those places. Plus i'm just not ''into it'' like I said *I barely watch porn it just doesn't interest me that much*.


Watch some Maria Ozawa. You'll love her.



brandiexoxo said:


> Make sure you go to a nice one. Nothing worse than going to a strip club with nasty old bitchs. I went with friends and couldn't even pretend to have a good time. As if it wasn't awkward enough I was an 18 year old girl, I just sat twiddling my thumbs the whole time. 40 year old sag bags.....



Lol, poor you. Hope the next time is a good experience.


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't really have much respect for women either truth be told. I just see them as vaginas that talk. I don't even see them as human beings just a place I can put my dick if I want.

Look at wwe now it's aimed at women and it's bullshit. Just watered down childish meaningless crap. You have grown made hugging each other for fuck sake. This applies too professional sports as well watered down for women.

Every time I watch the news theirs always some story about how a woman has been raped ect. You never hear about the men getting attacked.

I go out in society and it's the same shit. You wont see girls dating guys who they feel are ''below them'' they will only go for guys who make more money or have more friends than they do. I see it all the time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The best fuck buddy I ever had had some nice fake tits. Apparently the government pays for implants in the UK? The girl I'm currently doing from work has DD's. Had as small as low B's. Anything smaller than that shit is Tig Notaro territory man. Average to above average is just fine, no preference between fakes and real though. Though I guess real are better for me, I do like to bite.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

harry huge ego said:


> I don't really have much respect for women either truth be told. I just see them as vaginas that talk. I don't even see them as human beings just a place I can put my dick if I want.
> 
> Look at wwe now it's aimed at women and it's bullshit. Just watered down childish meaningless crap. You have grown made hugging each other for fuck sake. This applies too professional sports as well watered down for women.
> 
> ...


All I'm gonna say is that you have a very unhealthy view on woman and life in general. I would seek help if I were you because these self-destructing tendencies are not normal. You will miss out on a lot in life if your views don't change. I feel sorry for you.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

harry huge ego;22316801 [B said:


> I don't really have much respect for women either truth be told. I just see them as vaginas that talk. I don't even see them as human beings just a place I can put my dick if I want.
> [/B]
> Look at wwe now it's aimed at women and it's bullshit. Just watered down childish meaningless crap. You have grown made hugging each other for fuck sake. This applies too professional sports as well watered down for women.
> 
> ...


:lmao your joking im sure.


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

Let me just say this females have so much easier than males. They will turn and make it sound horrible but here's the facts.

Guys have to.
Approach the girl 
Start the conversation 
Keep the conversation going and make it interesting 
Ask the girl out/for her number
Do all the right things on the date. 
Make the first move 

Girls have too.
wait for guys to approach them
Smile and take part in the conversation 
let the guy do all the work and put himself out their





brandiexoxo said:


> All I'm gonna say is that you have a very unhealthy view on woman and life in general. I would seek help if I were you because these self-destructing tendencies are not normal. You will miss out on a lot in life if your views don't change. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or maybe I see things the right way and you're scared of guys like me because you know what we're capable of


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

That is not true. That is a stereo-type and I've seen many times where girls have to chase the guy. Maybe if you would go outside you'd see that's not always how the real world works.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you mad because its to tough for you to talk to a girl and get with her? Thats what it almost sounds like, who cares if they have it "easier" Is that really your main complaint.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

harry huge ego said:


> Let me just say this females have so much easier than males. They will turn and make it sound horrible but here's the facts.
> 
> *Guys have to.
> Approach the girl
> ...



It's called being a man. You do that, you'll be rewarded with a set of gorgeous boobs to play with. And other things.


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> It's called being a man. You do that, you'll be rewarded with a set of gorgeous boobs to play with. And other things.


that's why I smile when I hear about a woman getting rapped it's what they deserve. Why play their stupid games when you can just take what you want ? The one thing we have over women is our ability to cause them a lot of pain in a lot of places


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

harry huge ego said:


> that's why I smile when I hear about a woman getting rapped it's what they deserve. Why play their stupid games when you can just take what you want ? The one thing we have over women is our ability to cause them a lot of pain in a lot of places


Seek help please lol its for your own good!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

harry huge ego said:


> that's why I smile when I hear about a woman getting rapped it's what they deserve. Why play their stupid games when you can just take what you want ? The one thing we have over women is our ability to cause them a lot of pain in a lot of places


when you say rapped do you mean raped? And did you just say its what they deserve? Am i going crazy and illiterate?


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> Seek help please lol its for your own good!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Argue the points i've made. Why do you think it's ALWAYS young males and NEVER young females who shot up their high schools ? you need to think about 

you need to think about a lot of things i see it everyday. Girls have it easier and so far everyone in this thread yourself included seems to agree. So why not change it ? why keep acting like sluts ?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

harry huge ego said:


> that's why I smile when I hear about a woman getting rapped it's what they deserve. Why play their stupid games when you can just take what you want ? The one thing we have over women is our ability to cause them a lot of pain in a lot of places


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

harry huge ego said:


> Argue the points i've made. Why do you think it's ALWAYS young males and NEVER young females who shot up their high schools ? you need to think about
> 
> you need to think about a lot of things i see it everyday. Girls have it easier and so far everyone in this thread yourself included seems to agree. So why not change it ? why keep acting like sluts ?


Because girls kill themselves, guys kill everyone else before killing themselves, pretty self explanatory. BALLS


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

harry huge ego said:


> Argue the points i've made. Why do you think it's ALWAYS young males and NEVER young females who shot up their high schools ? you need to think about
> 
> you need to think about a lot of things i see it everyday. Girls have it easier and so far everyone in this thread yourself included seems to agree. Sop why not change it ? why keep acting like sluts ?


First of all.....not all woman are sluts! That's offensive as fuck to say that and I'm embarressed that idiots like you who wish rape upon all woman are allowed to breath on this Earth. Most guys shoot up their school because of bullying issues.....by other MALES!! Fact. Also because of problems at home or just because their Psycho. I've never heard of a school shooting caused by a male having it out for a "slut". 

Your turning an argument about guys having a hard time asking girls out into "woman are the reason men shoot up schools"?? GTFO. How do you see girls having it easier?? You don't leave your house. You said that yourself! You base all of your assumptions off of news and internet I assume. Peaopl like YOU are the problem with the world. When you realise that and seek help for it you will make this world a better place. All of your paranoia you say you have......your going to ruin your life and possibly someone elses. 

And honey, don't ever confuse me calling a dumbass for what he is as being scarred. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think reading his posts gave me a headache. that rapped line was just atrocious, i know we have some sick ppl on the forums but to say shit like that. 

It seems to all stem down to how terrible he is at getting a woman. Just be fucking nice, with his attitude and the way he views women its not shocking he thinks its so hard for us men. Wish it were a perma ban but i could see him coming back unless he has had multiple bans.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> First of all.....not all woman are sluts! That's offensive as fuck to say that and I'm embarressed that idiots like you who wish rape upon all woman are allowed to breath on this Earth. Most guys shoot up their school because of bullying issues.....by other MALES!! Fact. Also because of problems at home or just because their Psycho. I've never heard of a school shooting caused by a male having it out for a "slut".
> 
> Your turning an argument about guys having a hard time asking girls out into "woman are the reason men shoot up schools"?? GTFO. How do you see girls having it easier?? You don't leave your house. You said that yourself! You base all of your assumptions off of news and internet I assume. Peaopl like YOU are the problem with the world. When you realise that and seek help for it you will make this world a better place. All of your paranoia you say you have......your going to ruin your life and possibly someone elses.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Couldn't have said it better.

He is humbled now. Sometimes I seriously don't know if people are trolling or are actually sick enough to think like that. 


Anyway, we can all get back to the topic now.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> He is humbled now. Sometimes I seriously don't know if people are trolling or are actually sick enough to think like that.
> 
> ...


Thank you  back to the boobie talk! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Holy Trolling!



brandiexoxo said:


> That is not true. That is a stereo-type and I've seen many times where girls have to chase the guy. Maybe if you would go outside you'd see that's not always how the real world works.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How do you feel about WAGG's advances towards you?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Holy Trolling!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about WAGG's advances towards you?


WAGG has been sending advances towards me?? Figured it was just an inside joke or something lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol yeah he gone.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

brandiexoxo said:


> WAGG has been sending advances towards me?? Figured it was just an inside joke or something lawls
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not really, just having fun at his expense after his comment towards you and the pig tails last week.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Not really, just having fun at his expense after his comment towards you and the pig tails last week.


Poor WAGG 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. He really wanted to see you in those Pigtails.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Frankly, I'd applaud Wagg making advances, because she doesn't look like a 12 year old


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Didn't vote on the poll because there was no "Brandie" option.

lawls


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I like wagg's taste in women and I don't think I'm the only one


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Didn't vote on the poll because there was no "Brandie" option.
> 
> lawls


Oh you! :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> I like small, well-shaped breasts. Big A's to small B's.


This is perfect and how i like them.but with that said I'm not going to turn down a nice C or D.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

brandiexoxo said:


> Oh you! :3
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

BULLY said:


>




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brandie what "Gentleman's Club" are you going to take me too next time I go south of the cities.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

small C is my preference. 

but if they're bigger, i aint even mad.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm both surprised and yet not surprised to see small and smaller than average pick up some votes. I'm an A cup; to be truthful, I look as if I skipped puberty, but I like the shape I have – bitty titties, narrow hips, very long legs. Sure, it's boyish, but great for sports and I've never had a guy (or girl) complain. 

Me, I like larger than average. Wouldn't want them myself, but I can't help but look and like what I see on other ladies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was unaware you were a girl...


[email protected] Mikey


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Great, now McQueen's turned on. He loves dames named Mikey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll make sure "she" ends up "damaged" goods.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

brandiexoxo said:


> WAGG has been sending advances towards me?? Figured it was just an inside joke or something lawls
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Heh, yeah..."inside joke" all the way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

the only thing WAGG is inside is the Chucky Cheese ball pit maybe.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen knows. He scopes out those locations all the time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm there for security purposes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Air quotes can't be seen over the internet.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

McQueen works security at a Chuck E. Cheeses? That must be terrifying for the children. :arn


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You need adult supervision.

Nah Punk, i've taken it upon myself to be Cody's own personal Chris Hansen, much like Headliner is watching over WAGG.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:dean


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Brandie what "Gentleman's Club" are you going to take me too next time I go south of the cities.


You tell me! Lol I've never been to one down here before. I've only lived in MN for a year. I'm from Columbus, Ohio.







swagger_ROCKS said:


> Heh, yeah..."inside joke" all the way.



I'm sorry 






CamillePunk said:


> McQueen works security at a Chuck E. Cheeses? That must be terrifying for the children. :arn


I used to work at CEC for 4 years, manager for 2 :3 I'm childish.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Great WAGG seriously is going to start checking CEC's for you.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Is there a little girl here all by herself? Daddy needs to get his rocks off.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Great WAGG seriously is going to start checking CEC's for you.


Well I don't work there anymore. Shame, it was a good job!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

obby said:


> Is there a little girl here all by herself? Daddy needs to get his rocks off.


What is this? :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> What is this? :lmao


I’m here to see my little girl. I need to show her Daddy’s Thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, carry on Obby.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WHY IS THERE NO TOBIAS SMILEY


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Analtherapist


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I’m afraid I prematurely shot my wad on what was supposed to be a dry run if you will, so I’m afraid I have something of a mess on my hands.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It looks like you just blue yourself for no reason.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Who got the best boobs in the 2 company's right now?


Nattie and Layla.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This would be an awesome smiley


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So what women in wrestling who bikini and bang worth have the biggest knockers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

96powerstroker said:


> So what women in wrestling who bikini and bang worth have the biggest knockers


what the fuck are you talking about


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. :lmao


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well we talking boobs right . I believe it fits under the category. Who in WWE/F or TNA has the biggest rack. 

But they can't be like kharmas and like that follow my drift. 

Also mosquito bites for boobs are just nasty as hell. Just personal opinion


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

taeler hendrix has the best tits in wrestling


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

brandiexoxo said:


> I used to work at CEC for 4 years, manager for 2 :3 I'm childish.


who are you



McQueen said:


> What is this? :lmao


don't tell me you haven't watched ARRESTED DEVELOPMENT McQueen. 

Tobias smiley would be fuckin GOAT


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> who are you


Chuck. You?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Can somebody tell me why the majority of black women naturally have big breasts?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Genetics?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

brandiexoxo said:


> Genetics?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I guess Jesus really was black.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> I guess Jesus really was black.


Beats me? xD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> I guess Jesus really was black.


Are you implying that jesus had big tits?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Are you implying that jesus had big tits?


Repped. :lmao


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well this got out of hand


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I like my breasts to be small and humble so I don't confuse them with mountains


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> This would be an awesome smiley


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I like my breasts to be small and humble so I don't confuse them with mountains


Lol!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So many desperate people here.


SO MANY


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Green Light said:


> I like my breasts to be small and humble so I don't confuse them with mountains


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Green Light said:


> I like my breasts to be small and humble so I don't confuse them with mountains


Shakira is still a 10/10, big breasts or not.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I am gay so non-existent is my one and only preference when it comes to this matter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> Can somebody tell me why the majority of black women naturally have big breasts?


Because they're all overweight?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Why do most of then have huge asses? Lol like Cherokee dass holy shit!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

96powerstroker said:


> Why do most of then have huge asses? Lol like Cherokee dass holy shit!


Do I really have to say it again? unk2


POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Because they're all overweight?


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

I like natural tits and the bigger they are, the better, as long as the're not too saggy. That said, the're really not important compared to the girl's personality. I would pick a nice girl with AA breasts every time over a girl who was a good EE and a complete bitch or even personality wise pretty average. Btw, I'm probably a DD and I'm I man so cant really be fussy about breast size anyway, I'm pretty sure most men on here arn't exactly oil paintings either so shouldn't be too fussy.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

5 people voted non existent. lol


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> 5 people voted non existent. lol


You'd think that even gay men would have at least voted small (but firm) lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Because they're all overweight?


Nah, that might be the case for some but certainly not all.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Can somebody tell me why the majority of black women naturally have big breasts?


I find it their butts to die for, hardly notice their breasts!
http://youtu.be/oZnMcRKzmRk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Boo Radley said:


> I find it their butts to die for, hardly notice their breasts!
> http://youtu.be/oZnMcRKzmRk







This guy. Just the way he talks is hilarious.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> 5 people voted non existent. lol











Cancer survivor does nothing for you?




... yeah, me neither


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

With the amount of ppl who love AJ you'd think non existent and small would get more votes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And Aubrey Plaza


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> With the amount of ppl who love AJ you'd think non existent and small would get more votes.


AJ's boobs are just smaller than average I'd say.

I voted all of them except nonexistent and fake.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well genetics may play a part in boobs and ass but eating a ton does too. Course that one black chick had DDs and a huge ass I thought about hitting. It was tempting


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Who the fuck cares about boobs? As long as the girl can hold a conversation, doesn't look like RuPaul and knows how to shower, boobs are irrelevant.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheLoneShark said:


> Who the fuck cares about boobs? As long as the girl can hold a conversation, doesn't look like RuPaul and knows how to shower, boobs are irrelevant.


I didnt read the whole thread but did anyone say that boobs are more important than everything else a girl would offer?

I agree though, boobs, ass are just a bonus.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bigger than average + large.

I don't mind average or smaller than average, I just think bigger is sexier.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> This is 10/10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good GOD. :homer :yum:


----------

